# Netzteil inzwischen fast 5 Jahre alt - Tauschen oder nicht?



## Ion (3. September 2014)

Moin

Der Tag sollte nicht kommen, doch nun ist er da. Der Tag an dem ich mich frage ob es Zeit wird "Lebewohl" zu sagen 
Mein Netzteil wird im Dez. diesen Jahres 5 Jahre alt.
Dies scheint ja eine magische Zahl zu sein, wenn man den Beiträgen von euch glauben schenken darf.

Hier ein Review zum *Cougar S700*:
PC-Experience Reviews : | Compucase Cougar S700 Netzteil
Dort sind auch Bilder von innen zu sehen. Denn ich werde das NT *nicht* öffnen!


Die Frage ist: Wie lange macht es das Schmuckstück noch? Es ist mir das allerliebste Teil in meinem PC, daher würde ich es gerne so lange es geht nutzen.
Gibt es einen Weg herauszufinden ob ein NT schlapp macht? 


Falls es getauscht werden muss:
Was gibt es aktuell im Bereich von/bis 100€ gutes?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. September 2014)

Zu Weihnachten könntest du dir schon einmal ein neues Netzteil gönnen, schaden tuts auf jeden Fall nicht. Bis dahin dürften sich die Preise des Straight Power E10 eingependelt haben, welches gut zu deinem System passen würde.


----------



## eXquisite (3. September 2014)

Bis 100 Euro gibt es das G-PCGH: Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten kann man aufs E10 warten, wird wohl ganz gut werden. Trotzdem sollte das Seasonic besser sein wenn die bisherigen Daten stimmen.


----------



## Ion (3. September 2014)

Computex: Be quiet Straight Power 10 im Video
Das habe ich mir eben mal angesehen.
Doch ich muss zugeben das ich recht wenig Ahnung von NT´s habe. Was bietet das E10 denn alles? Auch im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz? Und was braucht man wirklich?

Was ich bei dem neuen haben möchte:
Modular
Möglichkeit für SLI/CF
Kabel die lang genug sind
Leise sollte es sein
Alle nötigen Schutzschaltungen

Ich gebe gerne etwas mehr aus, wenn ich dafür Ruhe habe. Im Ernstfall sollte nur das NT kaputt gehen, nicht der rest.


Edit:
Aktuell verbraucht meine Kiste mit OC gerne mal bis zu 470-500W. Ich bräuchte daher gerne eines mit mehr Dampf. Das Sea Sonic scheint mir mit 550W dann doch ein wenig zu knapp, vorallem wenn ich mal eine weitere Karte einbauen möchte.


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. September 2014)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Wenn du die Möglichkeit für ne 2te Karte offen halte willst. Allerdings wählt eher vorher, ob man 2 Karten haben will oder nicht und dementsprechend das Netzteil.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. September 2014)

Das ist nicht schlecht, hat auch ne kleine Basis, aber richtig dick mit guter Qualität wäre das hier: http://geizhals.de/antec-high-curre...0761345-06250-3-0761345-06251-0-a1018539.html


----------



## eXquisite (3. September 2014)

> Was ich bei dem neuen haben möchte:
> Modular
> Möglichkeit für SLI/CF
> Kabel die lang genug sind
> ...



Dann musst du in die Tasche greifen, das FSP Dark Power Pro würde ich nicht mehr kaufen für 2 R9 290.
Dann sollte das von TSD genannte Antec her.

Deine Wattangabe glaube ich dir nicht. Mein Rechner braucht an der Dose 480 Watt und das mit der Karte bei +200Mv und 1220 Mhz, CPU auf aktuell 4,7 Ghz. Das sind dann real dann rund 430 Watt.

Für 2 Karten würde ich auch kein E10 mehr kaufen. Es wird zwar mit DC-DC ausgestattet sein, aber das wars dann auch schon auf der neuen Feature Liste was richtig Relevanz hat. Einzig nett mag vielleicht noch der Primäre und Sekundäre Chip sein.

Wirklich viel brauchbares für 2 R9 290 gibt es nicht. Da geht es los mit dem DPP 750: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das wird dann aber schon aus dem letzen Loch pfeifen, FSP hat die Plattform schließlich für 500 Watt entworfen aber wenn BQ meint das das gut geht 

Dann käme das 850ger, das kommt aus dem Hause Seasonic und hat dementsprechend bescheiden kalibrierte Schutzschaltungen: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann käme das Antec, alles andere wäre über 200 Euro: Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Ion (3. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Deine Wattangabe glaube ich dir nicht. Mein Rechner braucht an der Dose 480 Watt und das mit der Karte bei +200Mv und 1220 Mhz, CPU auf aktuell 4,7 Ghz. Das sind dann real dann rund 430 Watt.


 Ich bin mit 4.5GHz auf der CPU und der GPU +100mV bereits bei ~400W.
Ein kurzer Test mit +200mV resultierte in einem Blackscreen, doch der Wert sollte sich dann irgendwo >450W bewegen. Dann hast du wohl die bessere CPU erwischt 

Was die NT´s angeht: Knapp 200€ für ein neues habe ich nicht. 
Wie sieht die Kaufempfehlung aus wenn ich nur bei einer GPU bleibe?


----------



## BlackNeo (3. September 2014)

Die "Option" mal zwei Karten zu haben halte ich für Blödsinn.

SLI/CF macht man entweder sofort, weil einem die beste Single-GPU zu wenig Leistung hat, oder gar nicht.

Lass das lieber sein, denn ein SLI/CF System ist nirmals leise (außer mit ner riesigen WaKü) und du brauchst halt ein sehr sehr gutes Netzteil, was dementsprechend teuer ist.

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle zwischen dem P10 850W und dem Antec HCP-Platinum entscheiden, das Antec ist afaik technisch besser, das P10 leiser.

EDIT: Wenns bei einer Karte bleiben soll würde ich das G550 PCGH nehmen oder aufs E10 500W warten. Das E10 ist definitiv leiser.


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Kaufempfehlung aus wenn ich nur bei einer GPU bleibe?



Ich würde das E10 abwarten und mich dann zwischen dem E10 und dem Seasonic entscheiden.


----------



## Kondar (3. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 4.5GHz auf der CPU und der GPU +100mV bereits bei ~400W.
> Ein kurzer Test mit +200mV resultierte in einem Blackscreen, doch der Wert sollte sich dann irgendwo >450W bewegen. Dann hast du wohl die bessere CPU erwischt
> 
> Was die NT´s angeht: Knapp 200€ für ein neues habe ich nicht.
> Wie sieht die Kaufempfehlung aus wenn ich nur bei einer GPU bleibe?


 
Ich bin mit dem Seasonic P-660 Platinum, Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management sehr zufrieden.
sehr leise, gutes Kabelmangemt & lange Garantie.

Edit.
Wenn Dein NT klappt und keine Auffälligkeiten hat würde ich nicht wechseln.


----------



## Ion (3. September 2014)

Kondar schrieb:


> Wenn Dein NT klappt und keine Auffälligkeiten hat würde ich nicht wechseln.


 Die Frage ist eben ob es überhaupt Auffälligkeiten geben wird 
Ich habe da eher die Sorge das ich eines Tages beim zocken nur noch ein Knacken höre und das wars dann.

Ok, dann werde ich mal auf das E10 warten, sollte ja bald kommen.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2014)

Nach 5 Jahren solltest du es austauschen.
Ich hatte bisher zwei dieser Modelle in der Hand und bei beiden war die Restwelligkeit nicht mehr im grünen Bereich.


----------



## BlackNeo (3. September 2014)

> Wenn Dein NT klappt und keine Auffälligkeiten hat würde ich nicht wechseln.



Und wie will er ohne Oszilloskop oder ein Messgerät von z.B. SunMoon oder Chroma ATS wissen ob das NT noch ordentlichen Strom ausgibt?

Ist wie als würde man sagen: " Also wenn das Auto mit den 10 Jahre alten Reifen noch fährt danm behalt die".


----------



## poiu (3. September 2014)

hart an der grenze, da musst du selbst entscheiden an sich noch durchaus brauchbar und wenn du zufrieden bist kannst du es weiterverwenden aber ich würde es beim nächsten system upgrade tauschen.

Für einen älteres system noch ok


----------



## tsd560ti (3. September 2014)

@BlackNeo

Hast du da Daten zu den beiden? 
Nicht das du TPC und HCP-P durcheinander hast. 
Ich hab noch in Erinnerung, das letzteres wohl auch recht leise ist, bei 1300rpm.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2014)

Sofern hier keine Aufrüstorgien geplant sind,

 würde ich das NT schon noch 1 Jährchen nutzen.


----------



## poiu (3. September 2014)

das ist subjektiv, wer gerne bastelt nimmt jeden Vorwand  sonst lohnt sich sowasja immer Schubweise zB neue Grana dann gleich da sNT mit tauschen


----------



## tsd560ti (3. September 2014)

Aber am liebsten alles einzeln und wenn dann der Kalender immer noch nicht voll ist gucken, wo man noch Lüfter reinhängen kann


----------



## Ion (30. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Email an Cougar zwecks der durchschnittlichen Haltbarkeit gesendet, das kam als Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> wie  lange eine so beanspruchte Komponente wie ein Netzteil hält, ist nicht  einfach zu errechnen bzw. zu beantworten. Wir bekommen Anfragen bei  denen die Netzteile  seit über 10 Jahren ohne Probleme ihren Dienst verrichten.
> An  Ihrer Stelle würde ich mir darüber nicht wirklich Gedanken machen, erst  wenn es wirklich zu einem Ausfall kommt, der durchaus noch auf sich  warten lassen  kann.
> ...



Das klingt soweit gut


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2014)

Ist aber nicht korrekt.
Nur weil das Netzteil nach außen hin noch scheinbar problemlos läuft bedeutet das nicht dass das Netzteil immer noch ATX konformen Strom liefern kann.
Sowas kannst du eigentlich nur ermitteln indem du nachmisst.

Musst du also wissen ob du es behältst oder austauschst.


----------



## mmayr (30. September 2014)

Woher beziehen die ganzen Hellseher hier ihre Weisheiten? Niemand hat gefragt, wie intensiv das NT im Einsatz war. Niemand hier hat das NT nachgemessen bzw. Dem TE dazu geraten. Aber alle "empfehlen" das NT zu ersetzen. Glaskugeltheoretiker?   Office PCs laufen teils 10 Jahre und mehr ohne NT-Wechsel. Wie viele Berichte kennt ihr von explodierten Bürorechnern?  Notebooks sind auch oft länger im Einsatz. Sind ja auch schon zig NTs bzw. Netzgeräte abgeraucht, nicht wahr?   Meins (siehe Sig.) ist seit 2008 im Einsatz. NT-Tester findet's ok. Oszilloskop hab ich leider keins, aber ich leih gern eins von euch hier aus.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2014)

Wenn du nicht so den Plan von Netzteilen hast dann solltest du deine Weisheiten lieber für dich behalten. 

Abgesehen davon: Bei wie vielen Büro Rechnern werden denn Hardwarekomponenten getauscht?
Es kommt halt darauf an was der TS nun so plant.
Das Netzteil reicht sicher noch eine Weile. Aber wenn er Hardwarekomponten erneuert bzw. aufrüsten will sollte das Netzteil getauscht werden.


----------



## mmayr (1. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht so den Plan von Netzteilen hast dann solltest du deine Weisheiten lieber für dich behalten.   Abgesehen davon: Bei wie vielen Büro Rechnern werden denn Hardwarekomponenten getauscht? Es kommt halt darauf an was der TS nun so plant. Das Netzteil reicht sicher noch eine Weile. Aber wenn er Hardwarekomponten erneuert bzw. aufrüsten will sollte das Netzteil getauscht werden.



Du hast schon Recht, bin kein Netzteilguru. 
Aber das schon fast panische Geschreibsel zum NT-Tausch ist übertrieben.
Wenn das NT nicht ständig am Limit betrieben wird und technisch mit der neuen Hardware kompatibel ist, seh ich keinen Grund, nach 5 Jahren zu tauschen. 
Bei mir hat sich kürzlich ein uraltes Netzteil (Original NT eines Fujitsu Rechners mit P4 Unterbau, also 12 Jahre ca.) mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet. Ein Schüler hatte den Schalter auf 115Volt-Stellung gekippt. Sämtliche Hardware hat überlebt. 
Somit dürfte ein 5 Jahre altes NT keine Probleme machen.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2014)

Das sehen die Festplatten die für falsche Spannungen besonders anfällig sind bestimmt anders, die wenigsten werden eine defekte HDD aufs Netzteil schieben, laufen tuen die Netzteile meistens problemlos länger als 5 Jahre.

Ich hatte selbst in meinem 1366 System bis Anfang des Jahres ein Be Quiet P6 600W von 2006 im Einsatz und ich hatte nie Probleme und das Netzteil hat Sockel 939 775 und dann 5 Jahre Sockel 1366 inkl OC durchgehalten bis ich es gegen mein E9 getauscht habe.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ein P6 600W hier rumliegen, auf der Sekundärseite sind mehrere Caps defekt. Es lief noch problemlos, aber es ist höchst gefährlich das Netzteil noch auf Hardware los zu lassen


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ein P6 600W hier rumliegen, auf der Sekundärseite sind mehrere Caps defekt. Es lief noch problemlos, aber es ist höchst gefährlich das Netzteil noch auf Hardware los zu lassen



Das ist doch meins wollte nur nix verraten


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Oktober 2014)

Oh, hab hier irgendwie den Überblick verloren


----------



## mmayr (1. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das sehen die Festplatten die für falsche Spannungen besonders anfällig sind bestimmt anders, die wenigsten werden eine defekte HDD aufs Netzteil schieben, laufen tuen die Netzteile meistens problemlos länger als 5 Jahre.  Ich hatte selbst in meinem 1366 System bis Anfang des Jahres ein Be Quiet P6 600W von 2006 im Einsatz und ich hatte nie Probleme und das Netzteil hat Sockel 939 775 und dann 5 Jahre Sockel 1366 inkl OC durchgehalten bis ich es gegen mein E9 getauscht habe.



Bei mir ist's so ähnlich. NT ist seit mehreren Generationen (Hardware) im Einsatz. Beim Umbau klemm ich einen PSU-Tester dran. Wenn der sagt, alles ok, wird's weiterverwendet.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Oktober 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Woher beziehen die ganzen Hellseher hier ihre Weisheiten? Niemand hat gefragt, wie intensiv das NT im Einsatz war. Niemand hier hat das NT nachgemessen bzw. Dem TE dazu geraten. Aber alle "empfehlen" das NT zu ersetzen. Glaskugeltheoretiker?   Office PCs laufen teils 10 Jahre und mehr ohne NT-Wechsel. Wie viele Berichte kennt ihr von explodierten Bürorechnern?  Notebooks sind auch oft länger im Einsatz. Sind ja auch schon zig NTs bzw. Netzgeräte abgeraucht, nicht wahr?   Meins (siehe Sig.) ist seit 2008 im Einsatz. NT-Tester findet's ok. Oszilloskop hab ich leider keins, aber ich leih gern eins von euch hier aus.



Tja;
Netzteile sind eben eine Religion. In diesem Fall ist es wie mit "Heiligenverehrung pro und contra", einige glauben man kann ein Netzteil einfach benutzen bis es kaputtgeht, wieder andere glauben man muß es unbedingt nach etwa 3 Jahren tauschen (bisheriger Höhepunkt war ein 1 Jahr altes 850W 80 Plus Bronze bei dem beinnahe zum Austausch geraten wurde).

Lustig ist das einem die selben Leute dann in Sachen überdimensionieren vorwerfen unglaublichen Schaden anzurichten, nur weil man eine Stufe höher empfiehlt.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das sehen die Festplatten die für falsche Spannungen besonders anfällig sind bestimmt anders, die wenigsten werden eine defekte HDD aufs Netzteil schieben, laufen tuen die Netzteile meistens problemlos länger als 5 Jahre.


 
Wenn du davor Angst hast brauchst du auch unbedingt eine sehr gute USV, denn Stromausfälle sind Minimum ebenso gefährlich.


----------



## Affliction (1. Oktober 2014)

Mein altes NT verrichtet seit locker 7 jahren seine arbeit hervorragend, trotz hardware wechsel. Und das ist ein thermaltake. 
Wollt ich nur mal in die Runde werfen.


----------



## sav (1. Oktober 2014)

Teste dein Netzteil doch einfach mit einem Netzteil-Tester.

Danach kannst du dein Netzteil entweder ersetzen, oder beruhigt weiterverwenden.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Oktober 2014)

sav schrieb:


> Teste dein Netzteil doch einfach mit einem Netzteil-Tester.
> 
> Danach kannst du dein Netzteil entweder ersetzen, oder beruhigt weiterverwenden.


 
Das Ding macht auch nichts anders als zu überprüfen ob alle Leitungen die richtige Spannung führen. Wesentlich problematischer ist die Tatsache das z.B. die Restwelligkeit sehr stark steigt wenn die Kondensatoren abgenutzt sind. Um das zweifelsfrei herauszufindenbrauchst du Ausrüstung für über Zehntausend €. Ich persönlich empfehle einfach den FurMark und Prime 95 gleichzeitig ein paar Stunden laufen zu lassen, wenn das Netzteil dem standhält kann man es meist verwenden (gilt allerdings immer weniger seit sich durch Turbo und Boost der Realverbrauch dem Maximalverbrauch annähert).


----------



## eXquisite (1. Oktober 2014)

> Mein altes NT verrichtet seit locker 7 jahren seine arbeit hervorragend, trotz hardware wechsel. Und das ist ein thermaltake.



Und das weißt du woher? Außerdem baut Thermaltake keine Netzteile.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

4303 schrieb:


> Mein altes NT verrichtet seit locker 7 jahren seine arbeit hervorragend, trotz hardware wechsel. Und das ist ein thermaltake.
> Wollt ich nur mal in die Runde werfen.


 Hast du das Wort Verschleiß schon mal gehört. Auch ein NT gehört dazu. Ich würde mir ein neues NT an deiner Stelle kaufen.


----------



## Affliction (1. Oktober 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher? Außerdem baut Thermaltake keine Netzteile.


   ??? Woher ich was weiß? Das mein NT immernoch tutti läuft?!  Seit wann baut thermaltake keine NT's mehr???

@ matrixkiller

Ich weiß was verschleiss bedeutet, ich kenne sogar die Definition sehr gut (bin maschinenbauing). Nur weiß ich nicht wie man dass auf NT's adaptieren kann, aber egal. Mit nem tausch bin ich bestimmt gut beraten.


----------



## eXquisite (1. Oktober 2014)

> ??? Woher ich was weiß?


Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du weder Zugang zu einer Chroma / Sun Moon und wie sie alle heißen hast und einen Oszi mit über 100 Mhz wirste auch nicht zuhause haben.



> Das mein NT immernoch tutti läuft?!


Genau das kannst du nicht wissen. Du glaubst es aufgrund fehlender Abstürze, weißt aber nicht wieviel die Filtercaps auf Board und Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich schon stämmen müssen um deinen Rechner irgendwie am Leben zu halten.



> Seit wann baut thermaltake keine NT's mehr???


Die haben noch nie welche gebaut. Die kommen alle von CWT, Solytech, HEC und ich meine auch Enhance - also größtenteils China Müll.



> Nur weiß ich nicht wie man dass auf NT's adaptieren kann, aber egal.


Kondensatoren... Batterien laufen doch auch aus, glaubste das ist hier anders? Spulen reißen durch Flugrost oder Vibrationen, Bauteile überhitzen...


----------



## Affliction (2. Oktober 2014)

Siehe dich mal in deinem rechner und umgebung um. Stichwort; chinamüll. Und wenn eine batterie ausläuft sprechen wir von einem Defekt, nicht verschleiss. Doch wir weichen vom thema ab. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken das netzteile oft länger halten als man glaubt.


----------



## mmayr (2. Oktober 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du weder Zugang zu einer Chroma / Sun Moon und wie sie alle heißen hast und einen Oszi mit über 100 Mhz wirste auch nicht zuhause haben.  Genau das kannst du nicht wissen. Du glaubst es aufgrund fehlender Abstürze, weißt aber nicht wieviel die Filtercaps auf Board und Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich schon stämmen müssen um deinen Rechner irgendwie am Leben zu halten.  Die haben noch nie welche gebaut. Die kommen alle von CWT, Solytech, HEC und ich meine auch Enhance - also größtenteils China Müll.  Kondensatoren... Batterien laufen doch auch aus, glaubste das ist hier anders? Spulen reißen durch Flugrost oder Vibrationen, Bauteile überhitzen...



 Du dürftest auch kein Oszi haben, um zu beweisen, dass unsere NTs nicht in Ordnung seien.

Soll jeder machen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

Leute. Kommt mal wieder runter.
Der TS fragt ob er sein 5 Jahre altes Netzteil tauschen soll.

Den Hersteller zu fragen ob er es tauschen soll ist natürlich sinnlos denn der wird ja immer sagen dass alles super ist und dass das Teil die nächsten 20 Jahre problemlos laufen wird.

Ergo geht es um Erfahrungswerte.
Meine Erfahrungswerte zeigen dass die Cougar Netzteile kein Schrott sind. Aber sie sind eben auch keine Dauerläufer.
Nach 5 Jahren könnte man es schon ersetzen. Ob das Netzteil tatsächlich noch das leistet was es mal geleistet hat kann man von außen nicht beurteilen. Dazu müsste man nachschauen und nachmessen.

Also liegt es jetzt im Ermessens des TS ob er das Netzteil noch behalten will bis er aufrüsten will was seine Hardware angeht -- und das Netzteil dann mit austauscht -- oder ob er es gleich ersetzen will.


----------



## Affliction (2. Oktober 2014)

Genauso siehts aus.


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2014)

Um dem ganzen noch einen Abschluss zu geben:
Ich habe mich entschlossen mein Netzteil so lange zu benutzen bis es kaputt geht. Es ist ein wirklich gutes Modell das viel Geld gekostet hat und seinerzeit, bei Release, alles gesprengt hat. Viele Seiten die einen Bericht dazu geschrieben haben, nutzten das Netzteil seitdem als Referenz. Soll schon was heißen 

Ich weiß, es könnte evtl. schon ein Verschleiß entstanden sein, nun, dann ist es eben so. Ich habe Netzteile hier liegen die sind über 15 Jahre alt und die laufen auch noch. Mein Vater nutzt gar eines der Corsair NT´s die hier im Forum so gerne zerpflückt werden und das auch schon seit guten 8 Jahren. Alles ohne Probleme und ohne Auffälligkeiten. 

Ich danke euch trotzdem für eure Anregungen.


----------



## eXquisite (2. Oktober 2014)

Ob wir die Corsair Geräte direkt zerpflücken wage ich zu bezweifeln, eher ist das ganze so, das du gleichwertiges fürs halbe Geld bei nem anderen Hersteller bekommst, schlecht sind die Dinger ja auch nicht. (Abgesehen vom AXi)

Ich stelle mir eher die Frage muss das wirklich sein? Du hast eine GTX 780, diese verwendet Turbo Boost und wechselt jede Sekunde was weiß ich wie oft Spannung und Takt, glaubst du wirklich dein 5 Jahre altes Netzteil wurde damals darauf ausgelegt? Ich behaupte einfach mal nein. Daher hoffe ich einfach mal für dich, dass das noch ne weile gut geht. Denn deine 15 Jahre alten Geräte nutzt du sicherlich nicht an aktuellen Rechnern mit Low Power States, Turbomodi und sonstigem, da würden die Dinger nämlich sofort hochgehen und genau das ist der Punkt den viele vernachlässigen.

An sich spricht nicht viel dagegen ein gutes Gerät länger zu nutzen, vorausgesetzt es passt für die verwendete Hardware, aber du hast aufgerüstet.


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das Netzteil hat mich schon bei vielen Hardware Tauschaktionen begleitet. Angefangen hat alles mit dem Phenom II X4, über nen Sandy i5 und schließlich zum i7 Ivy. 


> Du hast eine GTX 780, diese verwendet Turbo Boost und wechselt jede Sekunde was weiß ich wie oft Spannung und Takt


Ich habe per Bios-Hack den Boost abgeschaltet, die Karte taktet daher wie Fermi: 2D-Idle, 3D-low und 3D. Viel geändert hat sich da also nicht 

Schade das es kein Tool gibt das zumindest ansatzweise darüber Aufschluss gibt wie gut das NT noch läuft.


----------



## eXquisite (2. Oktober 2014)

> Schade das es kein Tool gibt das zumindest ansatzweise darüber Aufschluss gibt wie gut das NT noch läuft.



In die nächstgelegene Schule/Uni fahren und nett Nachfragen. Wo ist das Problem?

Größtes Problem ist, das Strom eben ziemlich komplex ist und da reichen keine Motherboardsensoren.


----------



## sav (3. Oktober 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das Ding macht auch nichts anders als zu überprüfen ob alle Leitungen die richtige Spannung führen.



Mehr kann man als normaler Anwender aber leider auch nicht prüfen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Schade das es kein Tool gibt das zumindest ansatzweise darüber Aufschluss gibt wie gut das NT noch läuft.


 
Da wird es nie ein Tool geben.
Sowas musst du messen. Anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Somit dürfte ein 5 Jahre altes NT keine Probleme machen.


 
Auf welche Fakten/Annahmen basiert das? Oder ist das nur eine unbelegte Behauptung deinerseits, die NICHT auf technischen Fakten basiert?

Aber hey, ist halt gescheiter sich diverse Komponenten durch eine absolut bescheidene Spannungsregulation zu zerstören als das Netzteil vorsorglich auszutauschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2014)

Wie erwartet kommt hier nichts mehr - sehr schade.

Daher von mir noch der Hinweis:
Wenn ihr nicht wisst, wovon ihr sprecht, formuliert das ganze am besten als Frage und nicht als Aussage. Dann gibts auch keine Schellen von 'den anderen'.

Und auch ist es nicht sehr schlimm, wenn wenn man etwas nicht weiß. 
Wenn man etwas nicht weiß, aber so tut als ob man es wisse, ist es sehr wohl schlimm, da man so anderen Leuten Schaden zufügen kann, im schlimmsten Fall. So auch hier...


----------



## Pu244 (6. Oktober 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie erwartet kommt hier nichts mehr - sehr schade.
> 
> Daher von mir noch der Hinweis:
> Wenn ihr nicht wisst, wovon ihr sprecht, formuliert das ganze am besten als Frage und nicht als Aussage. Dann gibts auch keine Schellen von 'den anderen'.
> ...


 
Dann halte dich auch bitte selbst daran (solange du keine definitiven Fakten wie einen Seriendefekt vorliegen hast), die Frage "wann sollte ich mein Netzteil tauschen" ist numal eine vom Einzelfall abhängige Geschmacksfrage (solange man nicht wirklich harte Fakten vorliegen hat. Für die "ich verwende ein Netzteil bis es abkratzt" Fraktion spricht das auch keiner (den ich jedenfalls kenne) nach 50.000 Km bei einem Auto das Getriebe und den Motor rausschmeißt, stattdessen wird gefahren bis die Karre hinüber ist.

Auf der einen Seite schmeißt man (mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) Geld zum Fenster raus, auf der anderen Seite ist so ein defekter PC der nicht mehr geht oder schlimmer noch herumspinnt mehr als nur ärgerlich, muß jeder für sich selbst wissen was er will.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Oktober 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann halte dich auch bitte selbst daran (solange du keine definitiven Fakten wie einen Seriendefekt vorliegen hast), die Frage "wann sollte ich mein Netzteil tauschen" ist numal eine vom Einzelfall abhängige Geschmacksfrage (solange man nicht wirklich harte Fakten vorliegen hat. Für die "ich verwende ein Netzteil bis es abkratzt" Fraktion spricht das auch keiner (den ich jedenfalls kenne) nach 50.000 Km bei einem Auto das Getriebe und den Motor rausschmeißt, stattdessen wird gefahren bis die Karre hinüber ist.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite schmeißt man (mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) Geld zum Fenster raus, auf der anderen Seite ist so ein defekter PC der nicht mehr geht oder schlimmer noch herumspinnt mehr als nur ärgerlich, muß jeder für sich selbst wissen was er will.



Aber ich kenne jemanden dem iss bei 100.000Km das Getriebe um die Ohren geflogen ... und ich kenne noch jemanden dem iss bei 86.000Km das 2 Massen Schwungrad gerissen ... Auch in diesem Fall gab es Leute die denen das vorher gesagt hatten, weil sie sich auskennen und wissen wovon sie sprechen ... Aber Nein, man muss ja darüber hinwegsehen, Geld sparen und warten bis das Kind innen Brunnen gefallen ist, was am Ende noch teurer wird 
Genau wie in dem Fall hier. Warum sollte man Stefan seiner Aussage nicht trauen? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, war er in solchen Berufen tätig und weis mit ziemlich Sicherheit genau von was er da spricht. 
Und wenn wir gerade bei Geschmackssache sind ... Nach 5 Jahren sein Netzteil auszutauschen ist bei den Preisen nun wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt.
Solange man niemals zu 100% sagen kann wie lange ein Netzteil hält, finde ich nichts verwerfliches daran, das Netzteil nach dem Garantiezeitraum auszutauschen.
Immerhin hängt da heute Hardware dran, die gut und gerne bis zu 1500€ wert ist ... Da beim Netzteil zu feilschen ist sicherlich der falsche Weg.  Das gilt beim Kauf, sowie beim tausch ...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Für den TS ist das Thema aber schon gegessen. 
Er will das Netzteil so lange nutzen bis es kaputt geht.
Das ist seine Verantwortung. Er muss dann mit den Konsequenten leben.

Daher bringt es jetzt nichts wenn ihr euch mit Argumenten und Worten die Ohren durchspült.


----------



## ich111 (7. Oktober 2014)

Der Autovergleich ist ganz dumm, schließlich schaut da der TÜV/Dekra drüber, bei einem PC wär mir das neu


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Autovergleich ist ganz dumm, schließlich schaut da der TÜV/Dekra drüber, bei einem PC wär mir das neu


 
Nein, ist es nicht, denn TüV/Dekra schaut sich nur Sicherheitsrelevante Teile an.

ie: Bremsen, Reifen, Rost an Tragenden Teilen, aber eben NICHT solchen Dingen wie Getriebe, zumindest nicht sofern das nicht leckt...


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte dieses Thema neulich in einem Energiesparlehrgang. Das Problem sind die Elkos (Elektrolytkondensatoren), sie trocknen aus. Je nach Qualität und Temperatur passiert das schneller oder langsamer. Darum ist es schwer zu sagen wie lange es dauern wird, fest steht auf jeden Fall das Billignetzteile und wärmere Netzteile (kommt wahrscheinlich kombiniert vor) schneller austrocknen. Effizientere Netzeile mit hochwertigen Bauteilen sollten länger halten.

Bei Energiesparlampen ist das ein Problem weil sie warm werden und die Elektronik direkt darunter sitzt. Der hohe Aufpreis der E-Lampen ist meist nicht gerechtfertigt weil sie schnell an Leuchtkraft verlieren, hier werden Kunden abgezockt.

Aber zum Netzteil, ich würde erst Tauschen wenn es Probleme gibt. Solange es läuft würde ich da nichts ändern. Und ich würde mir genau überlegen ob ich ein gebrauchtes Netzteil kaufe..

Edit: Autovergleiche haben im Netz nichts zu suchen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren solltest du es austauschen.
> Ich hatte bisher zwei dieser Modelle in der Hand und bei beiden war die Restwelligkeit nicht mehr im grünen Bereich.


Das würde ich so nicht sagen, ein gutes Netzteil beschädigt keine Hardware wenn es kaputt geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, ein gutes Netzteil beschädigt keine Hardware wenn es kaputt geht.



Sollte es zumindest nicht, aber eine Garantie dafür gibt es nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Hat bei mir und im Bekanntenkreis zumindest noch keines getan. Es hat schon geraucht und gebrizzelt aber Hardware ist dadurch noch nie kaputt gegangen.


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Hat bei mir und im Bekanntenkreis zumindest noch keines getan. Es hat schon geraucht und gebrizzelt aber Hardware ist dadurch noch nie kaputt gegangen.


 
Naja, wenn das NT auf Grund der Alterung ungesunde Spannungen liefert und Dir dadurch HW stirbt, schiebst Du das vielleicht nicht als erstes direkt aufs NT weil "es geht ja noch und liefert Strom".


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss es ist schwer die Netzteilgeister im Forum zufriedenzustellen, sie wollen regelmäßig Netzteile geopfert bekommen.
Ich glaube trotzdem das es unnötig ist im Voraus das Netzteil auf Verdacht zu wechseln


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2014)

Du hast doch oben selbst geschrieben, dass Elkos altern und auslaufen. Hast Du mal weiter gedacht und Dich gefragt welche Auswirkungen das haben kann?


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Genau dieselben wie in jedem anderen Elektronischen Gerät. Oder meinst du wir haben alle unser Haus voll tickenden Zeitbomben?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, ein gutes Netzteil beschädigt keine Hardware wenn es kaputt geht.


 
Wer redet denn von kaputt gehen?
Ein Netzteil kann auch Hardware beschädigen wenn es läuft.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich weiss es ist schwer die Netzteilgeister im Forum zufriedenzustellen, sie wollen regelmäßig Netzteile geopfert bekommen.
> Ich glaube trotzdem das es unnötig ist im Voraus das Netzteil auf Verdacht zu wechseln



Aber wenn du ein Netzteil hast das zwar noch läuft aber schon defekte Elkos hat stimmen der Strom nicht mehr den es liefert.
Sowas kannst du eben nur ermitteln indem du nachmisst.
Ich persönlich tausche ein Netzteil aus bevor es mir was kaputt macht weil ich ja nicht nachschauen ob es noch korrekten Strom liefert.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte mienen Satz umformulieren: Ein gutes Netzteil beschädigt keine Hardware wenn es anfängt zicken zu machen.
Zumindest habe ich das noch nicht erlebt und meine Sicht der Dinge hängt von meinen Augen ab. Was heissen soll, ich habe diese Erfahrungen gemacht und gebe sie hier weiter 
Ich möchte keine Grundsatzdiskussion mit Netzteilgeistern machen.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Oktober 2014)

Mein Netzteil - Be Quiet P6 600W das ich 2006 gekauft hatte lief bis Anfang 2014 in meinem Sockel 1366 System absolut problemlos, trotzdem hat meine ca. 3 Jahre alte HDD von Samsung dann mit einem SMART Fehler bei der Beschleunigungszeit den Geist aufgegeben und wurde gerade so noch getauscht innerhalb der Garantie. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lief die HDD bereits einige Zeit mit meinem neuen Be Quiet E9 also ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich das mein altes Netzteil auch Schuld am defekt hatte. Das Netzteil läuft noch immer aber liefert schlechte Spannungen ich habe es überprüfen lassen nachdem ich es vorsorglich ausgetauscht hatte - ein Bericht im Forum wird folgen.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke das viele Probleme mit Rechnern, gerade die Mucken die manche Rechner machen, die nicht wirklich reproduzierbar sind auf zu alte Netzteile zurückzuführen sind. Ich sage ja nicht "behalte das Netzteil bis es keinen Mucks mehr von sich gibt" sondern ich sagte: Ich würde nicht tauschen solange es keine Probleme gibt


----------



## NuVirus (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie geschrieben oben ich hatte nie Probleme mit meinem oben genannten Netzteil der PC, aber ich vermute meine Festplatten fanden das nicht so toll da ich eigl immer 3-4 + SSD drin hatte im PC und eine ist halt ein paar Monate nach Austausch des Netzteil dann defekt gewesen was garantiert nicht am neuen Netzteil lag.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht tauschen solange es keine Probleme gibt


 
Das Problem ist eben dass du nicht wissen kannst wann das Netzteil Probleme macht.
Oder willst du warten bis plötzlich reihenweise die Festplatten und Grafikkarten abrauchen?
Aber das Netzteil bleibt. Läuft ja noch.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist das bei dir mal passiert? Ich meine das "reihenweise die Festplatten und Grafikkarten abrauchen"?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ist das bei dir mal passiert? Ich meine das "reihenweise die Festplatten und Grafikkarten abrauchen"?


 
Ich kenne Fälle wo Festplatten kaputt gegangen sind. 
Auch ganz neu gekaufte.
Und als ich mal frage was für ein Netzteil drin ist kam die Antwort dass es 10 Jahre alt sein muss.
Netzteil getauscht. Festplatten laufen.

Und das Netzteil habe ich dann zerlegt und gesehen dass die gesamte Sekundärseite schon im Eimer war. Hat mich gewundert dass es überhaupt noch lief aber da kannst du mal sehen.
Ich hab dann nachgemessen. Die Spannungen stimmten nicht mehr. Die Restwelligkeit war irgendwo aber nicht mehr innerhalb der Spezifikationen.

Daher verstehe ich nicht wieso die Leute immer bis zum letzten am Netzteil festhalten und Seagate oder WD oder Samsung die Schuld gaben dass die Festplatten abgeraucht sind.
Manchmal auch das Asrock oder MSI weil das Mainboard auch die Grätsche gemacht hat.

Aber ich betone nochmals. 
Der TS hat sich entscheiden. Darüber zu reden bringt nichts mehr.
Wundert mich dass der Thread noch offen ist.


Ach ja. Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Mir selbst passiert das natürlich nicht da ich meine Netzteil kaum länger als 2 Jahre nutze. 
Ich kaufe meine Netzteile wie ich sie brauche bzw. was ich eben gerade für Hardware drin habe.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2014)

Naja, ein Netzteiltausch führe ich so aller 4-5 Jahre aus, 

 sofern sich die Belastung nicht gravierend ändert.

 Ein entscheidender Punkt ist auch, wie lange das NT so täglich läuft.


----------



## mmayr (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist jetzt für jedes Defekte Hardwareteil das NT schuld? 
Alle 2 Jahre tauschen? Ein Hoch auf deine Elektroschrottproduktion! 

@Treshold:
Du hast die Restwelligkeit des NTs ermittelt? Womit denn?

Auf die so aufepushten fehlerhaften Soannungen und Ströme erwidere ich nur: NT-Tester (15€?)

Keiner hier konnte seine Behauptungen nachweislich belegen.
Wenn ihr mir fundierte Fakten liefert, keine "eigene Erfahrung", nehm ich alles zurück und bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.
Bis dahin vertrete ich weiter die Meinung, dass ein NT mehr als 5 Jahre verwendet werden kann und dass Infos zur Auslastung und Betriebsstunden zwingend benötigt werden, bevor man pauschale Austauschempfehlungen geben kann!


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ist jetzt für jedes Defekte Hardwareteil das NT schuld?
> Alle 2 Jahre tauschen? Ein Hoch auf deine Elektroschrottproduktion!


 
Das hat doch auch niemand geschrieben. Man sollte aber akzeptieren, dass an einem NT auch "Verschleiß" entsteht und aus diesem Grund ist es nicht unbedingt ratsam, so ein Teil zu betreiben bis es laut knallt.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Oktober 2014)

mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die so aufepushten fehlerhaften Soannungen und Ströme erwidere ich nur: NT-Tester (15€?)


Mit so einen Netzteiltester aus dem Handel kann man nur testen ob das Netzteil überhaupt funktioniert oder nicht.
Um Restwelligkeit von den Ausgangsleitungen (+12V, +5V, +3,3V) bestimmen zu können, braucht man einen Oszilator (Genaue Preise habe ich nicht 
so im Kopf, aber für Brauchbares / Gutes geht es in die Richtung mehrere Tausend Euro), wobei dann die Ergebnisse ausgewertet werden müssen.

Nur dass ein PC-Netzteil bzw. der Zustand der verbauten Bauteile nach 10 Jahren Betriebszeit (unabhängig von den Lasten, die das Teil 
durchfahren hat) durch Verschleiß sich verschlechtert, sollte aber schon klar sein.


----------



## mmayr (7. Oktober 2014)

Mein Tester zeigt mir digital die anliegenden Spannungen an. 
Somit ist das Argument fehlerhafter Spannungen doch vom Tisch.
Laut eurer Argumentation müsste jedes Elektrogerät daheim nach 5 Jahren fehlerhaft sein. Wie alt ist denn deine Waschmaschine? Auch die dürfte Elkos verbaut haben.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> @Treshold:
> Du hast die Restwelligkeit des NTs ermittelt? Womit denn?


 
Oszilloskop.
Sowas mache ich natürlich nicht zu Hause denn ich habe so ein Teil nicht zu Hause im Schrank stehen.
Aber schon interessant was der so ausspuckt wenn man ältere Netzteile dran hängt.

Es geht auch nicht um einen genauen Zeitpunkt wann das Netzteil die Grätsche macht.
Es geht darum dass wenn du Hardware veränderst z.B. neue einbaust sich andere Anforderungen an das Netzteil ergeben.
Solange du immer die gleiche Hardware hast mit der das Netzteil ausgeliefert wurde -- z.B. Fertig Rechnern von Medion und Co. -- kannst du davon ausgehen dass die Dinger auch 10 Jahre durchlaufen ohne Probleme.
Das liegt aber eben auch daran dass an der Hardware absolut nichts geändert wird.
Doch wenn du ständig die Hardware tauscht wie neue Grafikkarten und zwischendurch mal einen neuen Unterbau aber das Netzteil nie änderst wirst du irgendwann mal das Pech haben dass dir das Netzteil einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.



mmayr schrieb:


> Mein Tester zeigt mir digital die anliegenden Spannungen an.
> Somit ist das Argument fehlerhafter Spannungen doch vom Tisch.
> Laut eurer Argumentation müsste jedes Elektrogerät daheim nach 5 Jahren fehlerhaft sein. Wie alt ist denn deine Waschmaschine? Auch die dürfte Elkos verbaut haben.



Was soll dieses 5 Jahre gequatsche?
Die Waschmaschine meiner Eltern ist 15 Jahre alt.
Meine hat nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben.

Ich habe auch so einen Tester.
Der zeigt tolle Werte an. Messe ich aber nach kommen andere Werte bei raus. 
Komisch oder?


----------



## mmayr (7. Oktober 2014)

5 Jahre Gequatsche?
Lies mal den Thread Titel.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt. Der TS hat sich schon entschieden.
Also wieso reitest du darauf herum?


----------



## Ion (7. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Der TS hat sich schon entschieden.


 Ich verfolge interessiert eure Diskussion 
Ich denke ein neues NT macht wirklich erst Sinn wenn ich auf ein komplett neues System umsteige. Ich hab auch aktuell gar keine Kohle für ein neues


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich verfolge interessiert eure Diskussion
> Ich denke ein neues NT macht wirklich erst Sinn wenn ich auf ein komplett neues System umsteige. Ich hab auch aktuell gar keine Kohle für ein neues


 
Macht auch nichts.
Ich habe ja schon angemerkt dass beim Hardware Wechsel auf neue Komponenten ältere Netzteile eben größere Probleme bekommen da sich die Anforderungen und Schaltzeiten ändern.
Sieht man ja gut wie schnell eine GTX 9xx von Idle auf Last hin und her schalten kann. Das konnten alte Grafikkarten in der Form nicht.
Alte Netzteile kommen aber mit den neuen Schaltzeiten nicht unbedingt klar.
Sofern du also nichts großartiges änderst wird das Netzteil mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch keine Probleme machen.
Ich werfe halt nur ein dass ich schon Cougar Netzteile in der Hand hatte die nach 5 Jahren "auf" im Sinne von "leistet nicht mehr das was es soll" waren.

Ich drück dir also die Daumen dass es bei dir problemlos bis zum nächsten Wechsel läuft.


----------



## mmayr (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich reite doch nicht darauf rum. Mir stellen sich nur die Haare auf, wenn hier hysterische Panik gemacht wird.
Du verstehst davon sicher mehr als ich und ich stimme dir auch zu.
Aber außer deiner persönlichen Beobachtung wurden keine empirischen Fakten gepostet, die das auch belegen.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Oktober 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Mein Tester zeigt mir digital die anliegenden Spannungen an.
> Somit ist das Argument fehlerhafter Spannungen doch vom Tisch.
> Laut eurer Argumentation müsste jedes Elektrogerät daheim nach 5 Jahren fehlerhaft sein. Wie alt ist denn deine Waschmaschine? Auch die dürfte Elkos verbaut haben.


 
Ich bezweifle das dein Netzteiltester dir die Restwelligkeit anzeigen kann (um die geht es hier), er zeigt dir einfach nur den gemittelten Wert für die Gleichspannung an. Was er nicht sieht ist das darauf noch eine Wechselspannung mit üblicherweise 100Hz liegt, um das festzustellen braucht man ein Osziloskop und das ist (leider) sehr teuer. Nur damit kann man das wahre Erscheinungsbild einer Spannung entschlüsseln, ich habe gebraucht bis ich etwa 15 war um zu erkennen das eine gleichgerichtete Wechselspannung sich fundamental von einer echten Gleichspannung unterscheidet. 

Die Kondensatoren sind dafür da um diese Wechselspannungsanteile möglichst zu eleminieren, werden sie älter steigt auch der Wechselspannungsanteil, dein Netzteilmesser zeigt dir zwar z.B. 100% korrekte 12V an, in wirklichkeit schwankt sie jedoch zwischen 11,8V und 12,2V und das kann eben leider doch gewisse Probleme bereiten.

Allerdings stehe ich eher auf Seiten der "Verwenden bis es Probleme gibt" Fraktion (oder sollte ich Kultisten sagen?), man sollte das Netzteil einfach im Auge behalten und beim Aufrüsten prüfen ob sich gravierendes geändert hat. (meine Meinung, ihr könnt persönlich dem Netzteilgott auch weiterhin alle 3 Jahre eines opfern)


----------



## mmayr (7. Oktober 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das dein Netzteiltester dir die Restwelligkeit anzeigen kann (um die geht es hier), er zeigt dir einfach nur den gemittelten Wert für die Gleichspannung an. Was er nicht sieht ist das darauf noch eine Wechselspannung mit üblicherweise 100Hz liegt, um das festzustellen braucht man ein Osziloskop und das ist (leider) sehr teuer. Nur damit kann man das wahre Erscheinungsbild einer Spannung entschlüsseln, ich habe gebraucht bis ich etwa 15 war um zu erkennen das eine gleichgerichtete Wechselspannung sich fundamental von einer echten Gleichspannung unterscheidet.  Die Kondensatoren sind dafür da um diese Wechselspannungsanteile möglichst zu eleminieren, werden sie älter steigt auch der Wechselspannungsanteil, dein Netzteilmesser zeigt dir zwar z.B. 100% korrekte 12V an, in wirklichkeit schwankt sie jedoch zwischen 11,8V und 12,2V und das kann eben leider doch gewisse Probleme bereiten.  Allerdings stehe ich eher auf Seiten der "Verwenden bis es Probleme gibt" Fraktion (oder sollte ich Kultisten sagen?), man sollte das Netzteil einfach im Auge behalten und beim Aufrüsten prüfen ob sich gravierendes geändert hat. (meine Meinung, ihr könnt persönlich dem Netzteilgott auch weiterhin alle 3 Jahre eines opfern)



Das mag alles stimmen. 
Nur kannst auch du kein Urteil über unsere (nicht mal deines) Netzteile fällen. Das ist alles Theorie. Es gibt schlicht keine empirischen Daten dazu. Falls doch...her damit.

Glaubst du nicht, dass selbst Hardware Schaltungen hat, die das zum Teil kompensieren?


----------



## Shadow Complex (7. Oktober 2014)

Festplatten haben keine eigenen Filterkondensatoren falls du das meinst, die restliche eEektronik vertraut darauf, dass der Strom atx konform ist.  

An Beispielen für alte Netzteile kannst du unter anderem die reviews von chiller nehmen in denen er alte Netzteile von Community Mitgliedern durchleuchtet. 

Sogar mit Oszilloskop Messungen solltest du dir den Artikel von Computerbase ansehen: Was leisten alte Netzteile.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, ein gutes Netzteil beschädigt keine Hardware wenn es kaputt geht.


 Richtig, es lässt die Komponenten 'nur' schneller altern, da die Restwelligkeit z.T. jenseits von gut und böse, die Spannungen aber noch innerhalb der Spec bleiben können. Das darfst du auch nicht vergessen.

Und genau _DIESEN_ Zustand kannst du nicht 'mal eben' erfassen. Und genau DAS ist auch der Grund, warum wir hier empfehlen, das Netzteil auszutauschen.

Kurz:
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das alte Netzteil in einer neuen Umgebung rumzickt, ist einfach enorm, warum nicht gleich dazu raten, dass er sich ein neues Gerät kaufen soll? Zumal man durchaus davon ausgehen kann, dass er das eh muss.
Sei es weil das System mit dem alten Netzteil nicht stabil läuft oder unangenehme Nebengeräusche aufgrund von Resonanzen auftreten...


----------



## Pu244 (8. Oktober 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das alte Netzteil in einer neuen Umgebung rumzickt, ist einfach enorm, warum nicht gleich dazu raten, dass er sich ein neues Gerät kaufen soll? Zumal man durchaus davon ausgehen kann, dass er das eh muss.
> Sei es weil das System mit dem alten Netzteil nicht stabil läuft oder unangenehme Nebengeräusche aufgrund von Resonanzen auftreten...



Gut,
in dem Computerbasetest war eines von 16 Netzteilen so defekt das man es nichtmehr verwenden konnte der Rest ging noch ganz gut. Ob eine Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von in dem Fall 6% lohnt eine Komponente von 50-100€ in den Müll zu werfen muß jeder selbst entscheiden, Mechanische HDDs haben (laut Hardware.fr) z.B. 2% Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit und das etwa im ersten Jahr.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2014)

Klar muss der TS das selbst entscheiden.
Er hat es ja schon entschieden. Er nutzt das Netzteil weiter bis es platzt.
Ist sein gutes Recht. Ist ja sein Rechner.

Wann und ob überhaupt jetzt Defekte auftreten aufgrund des Alters des Netzteils kann man nicht abschätzen weil niemand weiß in welchen Zustand sich das Netzteil tatsächlich befindet.


----------



## rackcity (8. Oktober 2014)

muss auch noch was hinzufügen bzgl. den herstellern und ihren angaben was die maximale nutzung angeht sagen.

habe mal als bsp. be quiet genommen und die E9 serie (was ich im moment noch nutze):

Sehr geehrter Herr X,



Die StraigtPower E9 Serie hat eine Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren , dies zeigt Ihnen schon die hohe Qualität. Die Laufleistung eines aktuellen Qualitätsnetzteils wird aber deutlich darüber hinaus sein, wir kalkulieren diese intern mit ca. 10 Jahren,

wobei es natürlich von der Nutzungszeit und Auslastung abhängig ist. Bei einer täglichen Nutzung von ca. 8 Stunden sollte das Netzteil sehr lange halten.





Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Martin X (weiß nicht ob er komplett erwähnt werden möchte)

also 10 jahre halte ich für fragwürdig. aber bis jetzt kam sogut wie überall das gleiche bei raus von den herstellern.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Hersteller loben ihre eigenen Modelle immer in den Himmel daher ist es eher sinnfrei sie danach zu fragen wie lange ihre Modelle halten werden.


----------



## eXquisite (10. Oktober 2014)

> Die StraigtPower E9 Serie hat eine Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren , dies zeigt Ihnen schon die hohe Qualität. Die Laufleistung eines aktuellen Qualitätsnetzteils wird aber deutlich darüber hinaus sein, wir kalkulieren diese intern mit ca. 10 Jahren,
> 
> wobei es natürlich von der Nutzungszeit und Auslastung abhängig ist. Bei einer täglichen Nutzung von ca. 8 Stunden sollte das Netzteil sehr lange halten.



Leider gilt die Garantie nicht für die Angeschlossene Hardware denn die altert nur schneller durch RW etc. mag sein das das NT 10 Jahre läuft, nur drunter leiden tut die Hardware.


----------

